# Black Tank And Toilet



## Aunt B (Apr 30, 2007)

I've read about putting the calgon in the black and gray tanks to get them wetter so stuff don't stick but what is a good treatment to use for the black tank so that breakdown occurs? Also what is a good toilet bowl cleaner to use that won't hurt the black water? Never done this before and want to get off to a good start.

Thanks,

Aunt B

Dave and Becky
Johnstown, Ohio
GMC Savanna +
21 rs


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Basically you will find formaldehyde and formaldehyde-free formulas for waste breakdown. You may also find natural digesters available, but I don't see how they have enough time to work given the short amount of time the stuff is in the tank.

Many jurisdictions already ban the use of formaldehyde formulas, so you might be better off going with the non-formaldehyde stuff. I use the EnviroChem brand (I think that is correct) and it seems to work fine.

Just make sure you use plenty of water -- fill the tank up if you can -- before you flush it so the force of a full tank can help to remove the solids.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Any off the shelf toilet treatment from wal-mart or campers world for camper toilets work. Formaldehyde free are prefered. I put a few gallons of water down the tank to start so things float.... the calgon is good too to coat the inside. Unless you have a straight shot into the black tank so you can use the wand to flush the tank most everyone puts in a quickie flush or tornado. I have a straight shot so I use a wand and I use a flush king to back flush it, I use it and I say it works.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

We still have bottles of the blue stuff, so we will use that up and then go to a non formaldehyde formula.
We use the Calgon too...it works great!









A toilet cleaner that won't hurt the Black Water?? Not sure I understand that question, but I just use the Windex All Purpose spray cleaner in the kitchen and bathroom and Clorox wipes in the toilet.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

skippershe said:


> We still have bottles of the blue stuff, so we will use that up and then go to a non formaldehyde formula.
> We use the Calgon too...it works great!
> 
> 
> ...


We use some borax and laudry soap plus a pack of oxyclean from Wal-Mart and worked out well this last week at camp. To clean use hot water with a little bleach and a little soap in it to clean everything and the then the toilet last. I have been trying to find a soft brush to use in cleaning the toilet, but if cleaned every time you use the camper, it will be easy to keep clean.


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

We actually haven't used any chemicals in the black tank- so far its been fine- maybe we've just been lucky?







We just give it a really good flush w/ the quickie flush. No smell at all


----------



## justinsnow0 (Feb 5, 2007)

I just use the oderlos in the packets. It's easy, I just put it in the toilet and fill the toilet by pressing up on the flusher.


----------



## the5ofus (May 1, 2007)

Ok folks,I need help! where do I find the calgon???? i spent 45 minutes at wal-mart just looking for the stuff and can not find it, any ideas? Btw i looked in the laundry,dish/dishwasher and where the sell bar soap stuff
....... any help would be appreciated


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

the5ofus said:


> Ok folks,I need help! where do I find the calgon???? i spent 45 minutes at wal-mart just looking for the stuff and can not find it, any ideas? Btw i looked in the laundry,dish/dishwasher and where the sell bar soap stuff
> ....... any help would be appreciated


I found mine at Vons/Safeway in the laundry detergent aisle. I can't believe that some people have such a difficult time finding it in certain stores.

Call Calgon USA or it looks like you could order it online if you had to.

Good luck!


----------



## the5ofus (May 1, 2007)

Dawn thanks, I do believe we still have a safeway or two around here... thanks again


----------



## Aunt B (Apr 30, 2007)

the5ofus said:


> Ok folks,I need help! where do I find the calgon???? i spent 45 minutes at wal-mart just looking for the stuff and can not find it, any ideas? Btw i looked in the laundry,dish/dishwasher and where the sell bar soap stuff
> ....... any help would be appreciated










We bought 2 large boxes at Meijers last night. About 8 bucks a box.

Thanks,

Aunt B


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

When I went to wal-mart I found calgon on the bottom shelf, way in the back, hidden from sight. I guess they dont sell much.


----------



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

I found the Calgon/Wal-Mart brand water softener in the health and beauty aids department. It was located where the bubble bath and stuff is.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Our first bottle of Calgon came from the Super-Walmart in E. Peoria. We went there last Friday to get another bottle prior to our leaving for Disney World next month. They did not have it - and the employee looked at me kinda dumbfounded and said she'd never heard of it.

My DW went to the Walmart in Peoria the next day, and found it in the laundry detergent area.

Soooo - I guess that I cannot make a blanket statement that "Walmart" carries it. It seems to vary store by store. But most likely, it will be in the laundry detergent area.

If all else fails, do what most women think we men never do - ask for directions!









Mike


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

wicandthing said:


> I found the Calgon/Wal-Mart brand water softener in the health and beauty aids department. It was located where the bubble bath and stuff is.


That's the "Calgon take me away" bath softener. Most people use the laundry softener. I don't know what the difference is. After the initial use, and reading how the formaldehyde is not environment friendly, I stopped using it. I now use only the Calgon and laundry detergent method, with an occasional Odorloss if it's going to sit at home with anything in the tank (I try not to do that). I believe the key is to fill the tank completely when flushing.
david


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

If you can't find it, call Calgon's Customer Relations at (800) 228-4822, and ask them how to locate their product


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Alright its time for me to chime in with Bob's fading memory move of the day. When Mona and I were in walmart at the Easter Rally I mentioned getting some Calgon for the black tank. What I couldn't remember was if it was calgon WATER softener or FABRIC softener. I bought some generic liquid fabric softener and used that in a few gallons of water for the trip home from Va. Beach and now for the first time in years my black tank sensors are working. So the moral of the story is," I don't think it matters much what you use as long as it softens something it will soften whats in the tank".
Bob


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

Rubrhammer said:


> Alright its time for me to chime in with Bob's fading memory move of the day. When Mona and I were in walmart at the Easter Rally I mentioned getting some Calgon for the black tank. What I couldn't remember was if it was calgon WATER softener or FABRIC softener. I bought some generic liquid fabric softener and used that in a few gallons of water for the trip home from Va. Beach and now for the first time in years my black tank sensors are working. So the moral of the story is," I don't think it matters much what you use as long as it softens something it will soften whats in the tank".
> Bob


Are we talking fabric water (my bad)softener or st**l softener?? I thought you used the 2nd one first and used the first one second!!!







(Should this be in the other place??)
david


----------

